# Fixture for Plumbing air at Bench



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I am finishing my bench a little at a time…..my next project is to plumb it for air. I have a pancake compressor that is in it and I would like to build the end board to hold two quick connects for nailers and a built in "slinky air hose" to blow off the bench. Also realizing the the pancake compressor is not going to be all the answers for air, make a valve to turn the pancake's feed off and quick connect air from my big compressor.

My question is, what kind of quick connect will screw to a side plate so it is secure? Or is a copper fitting secure enough just using the clamps commerically sold to hold it in place? Will it hold up?

Any other thoughts? The only other thing is to install a small filter with a "rat tampon" in line somewhere.
Thanks in advance for any advice

Mike


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I have always made my own mounts for the these types of fittings. I have used tee's to give an anti-rotation leg, and zip types through holes. I have also made my own clamp style holders that I design for the space at hand. You can probably hard plumb the filter right to the compressor. Use black pipe nipples of the correct size.


----------



## altendky (May 7, 2012)

Bulkhead is the general term for connectors that are meant to go through a plate/board and attach securely to it. You could search for them either as generic NPT bulkheads that a standard disconnect can be attached to or someone probably sells specifically bulkhead air quick-disconnects.

Good luck.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

Or, use a close nipple with two electrical fitting type locknuts.
Then use a female threaded quick coupler.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

My air is plumbed under the floor with soldered copper pipe. It comes up the walls in several places where I use these fittings. The second photo was the only one I could find that showed one in place.
Maybe something like that would work for you.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a fairly small shop, but what works for me is an air hose reel with 50' of 1/2" hose that will reach 
any place in the shop, and use an overhead connector with the slinky air hose with a ring and hook
set up on the air nozzle so it can be hooked out of the way, yet easily reached to blow whatever
crud you are dealing with out of the way.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome answers, thank you Gentleman….
Paul, I looked for those at the local places with no success…however, after the post by "altendy" I googled NPT bulkheads and low and behold I actually had three of them on hand!!! When I had my color lab here at my studio, I had a friend plumb it for air and he left some spare parts, and I had some…..thank you everyone for your help.


----------

